# PFF Carpet And Tile Cleaning



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

We have been cleaning floors for forum members since 2006. Truckmounted equipment so you get the #1 recommended system to clean carpet & tile. As always we offer special rates to forum members. Give us a call 850-529-1335 or pm to schedule a floor cleaning or estimate.

Emergency Service: We know accidents happen, hotwater heater busted, toilet overflowed, a/c leak or storm damage. We can help get your home or business back to normal. We are IICRC Certified/Clean Trust in Water Damage Restoration.

Our Services:

Carpet Cleaning- Hot Water Extraction. We offer the # 2 recommended way to clean carpet as well. Dry cleaning is a great way to maintain your carpet in- between hotwater extraction. Works great on commercial & berber carpet. Dries quickly usually less than an hour and keeps your carpet cleaner longer. We have even done the hotwater extraction process followed by a dry cleaning in some of the homes and businesses we serve. As far as stains go I usually don’t charge forum members extra for stubborn stain removal like most companies do (unless you have too many to count, pet stains /odors and filtration stains.)

Tile And Grout- We use high pressure from the truckmount and the turbo tool to blast away dirt from your tile and grout. Afterwards your grout can be sealed to help protect it from spills. If you have stone tile such as travertine, marble etc we can clean that as well. You will want to have your stone tile and grout sealed afterwards. Expect to pay more for stone tile & grout cleaning /sealing. 

Wood Floors. Protecting your wood floors now can save you $$$$.$$ down the road. Remember once the urethane or finish wears off you have no option but to sand and refinish. This is costly. Our process helps protect your floors before it gets to this point and is very affordable compared to complete sand & refinish job.

Other services: Upholstery Cleaning, VCT ( strip & wax tile), Deodorizing and Stain protectors. Color Sealing Grout

We are IICRC/Clean Trust Certified, licensed & insured. The IICRC is the Institute of Inpsection Cleaning and Restoration Certification


FAQ

New carpet can improve the appearance of any room, but how can carpet that is walked on every day continue looking new? To keep your carpet clean, it's necessary to vacuum regularly with a strong, well-functioning and properly-filtered vacuum cleaner. Unfortunately, due to traffic, children, pets and normal wear, carpet fibers inevitably become soiled, and a dull appearance results. And no matter how much you vacuum, eventually you will need to call a professional carpet cleaner.
Regular professional cleaning using a *clean *trust technician is as important to your carpet as having a trained mechanic perform routine tune-ups on your car. While your carpet may appear clean on the surface, periodic cleaning by a certified technician can remove what you can't see and help your carpet retain its fresh, beautiful appearance.

For Tile and Grout Maintenance:

Set your vacuum on hard surface. Vacuum the tile and grout. Vacuuming removes dirt from the grout. Avoid sweeping but if you do… be sure to sweep the grout lines. Use a good neutral cleaner or just plain warm or hot water. Don’t use household products such as bleach or vinegar. Prolong use of these products will result in un-repairable damage. Always keep mop heads and water clean. Change out the mop head and water as soon as you see them become dingy. Dirty mop heads and water will just make your tile and grout dirty again. Same thing applies to swifters and floor steam machines..


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Best carpet and tile cleaner in the area!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

wflgator said:


> Best carpet and tile cleaner in the area!


*
Agreed!!!*

*I keep this phone number in my cell*


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Kalvin has been doing our rentals for a good while now. Whats your schedule looking like next week?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Kalvin has been doing our rentals for a good while now. Whats your schedule looking like next week?


I have dibs on him Wed. A.M.! :thumbup:


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Kalvin has been doing our rentals for a good while now. Whats your schedule looking like next week?


Gotta an easy schedule next week Jim. Should be no problem if you need work done....


----------

